# Budgies relatively short lives are the downside!



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I have 2 budgies left  (as well as one Bourkes and a parrotlet)

One of the budgies is sick. I took him to the vet last week ... and its official. He has testicular cancer. His cere is almost totally brown, like a females. 

He's comfortable, for now. But this ***** rotten eggs totally - one one hand, you have the absolute birdy joy of bird ownership. And THEN they get older, and sick


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the diagnosis, I also had a budgie with the same thing, with treatment he was around for almost 2 years after he was diagnosed. It is a shame that they have so many health issues, I too wish they had longer lives.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Linda,
I'm very sorry to hear about your little one and the testicular cancer. :hug:
I agree that it's difficult to deal with the fact these beautiful little creatures are with us for only a short time. We just have to love them as much as possible, give them the very best lives we can and then be content with our memories when they move on to the Rainbow Bridge.
Hopefully, your little guy will respond well to treatment and will be with you for awhile longer.
Best wishes!*


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

AnimalKaperz said:


> I have 2 budgies left  (as well as one Bourkes and a parrotlet)
> 
> One of the budgies is sick. I took him to the vet last week ... and its official. He has testicular cancer. His cere is almost totally brown, like a females.
> 
> He's comfortable, for now. But this ***** rotten eggs totally - one one hand, you have the absolute birdy joy of bird ownership. And THEN they get older, and sick


Sorry to hear that your budgie suffering right now. I really wish that they will live longer.


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi,

how long have you had your bird for? I absolutely agree they are such tweethearts it's so hard to lose them. If only they can stay with us a little while longer!


----------

